# bodywork??



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

need a bit of advice my normal bodywork man is really really busy at the minute n i need a bit of work dun to one of my cars, im just wondering if anybody has any suggestions? im in the dungannon area:thumb:


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Theres a couple of places outside portadown, leickeys accident repair centre and I think A27 does body repairs too, they are both on the same main road between portadown and tandragee just before the ford dealership.

Clarke


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

It depends how much you want to spend..... Cheap and good or dear and great?


----------



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

Ronnie said:


> It depends how much you want to spend..... Cheap and good or dear and great?


i no i no!! the fella that usually does work for me was tellin me that he has 3 mini hertiage sheels to paint n the cost something like 5000 for the shell and they cost £3000 to paint!!:doublesho :doublesho i was like wtf!! but he cant take me until september!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I know a guy who is cheap and good, expensive and very good or insurance only and really very good and hideously expensive..


----------

